# Ft. Meyers Beach - things to do?



## hefleycatz (Apr 21, 2013)

We are heading to Seawatch on the Beach in about 6 weeks and I'm looking for activities for my hubby and I.   Mostly boat trips, shelling excursions, etc.  Does anyone have a place (or person) they recommend over others at the marina?  

Thanks,

lee


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Loved Sanibel Island..  Great beaches, cute shops and some okay restaurtants.


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Apr 22, 2013)

You can book a day trip to Key West on the Key West Express ferry out of Ft. Myers beach.  It's a 3-hour cruise down that leaves around 8 a.m. from Ft. Myers and leaves Key West around 6 p.m. for the return trip.  If you book early online, you can save a big chunk of $$$.

We love Seawatch...decided to buy an annual week there last year.  
Very laid back place to chill and enjoy the magnificent views of the Gulf.

Walking the beaches on nearby Sanibel is great for seashells.


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 22, 2013)

AlohaAmbassador said:


> You can book a day trip to Key West on the Key West Express ferry out of Ft. Myers beach.  It's a 3-hour cruise down that leaves around 8 a.m. from Ft. Myers and leaves Key West around 6 p.m. for the return trip.  If you book early online, you can save a big chunk of $$$.
> 
> We love Seawatch...decided to buy an annual week there last year.
> Very laid back place to chill and enjoy the magnificent views of the Gulf.
> ...



Thanks.  After having the last 3 vacations with our girls and their friends which included at trip  to Las Vegas for a week last year, we are looking to just "chill" by ourselves.  And do lots of shelling...

lee


----------



## theo (Apr 22, 2013)

*To each his / her own, but...*



AlohaAmbassador said:


> You can book a day trip to Key West on the Key West Express ferry out of Ft. Myers beach.  It's a 3-hour cruise down that leaves around 8 a.m. from Ft. Myers and leaves Key West around 6 p.m. for the return trip.  If you book early online, you can save a big chunk of $$$.



We made this trip once from FMB a few years ago and we would *never* do so again, unless we were staying overnight (...or better still, several overnights) in Key West. 

The on-board boat time for the trip is actually a total of nearly seven hours, round trip. That leaves too little available time in Key West to see or do very much in just a relatively small portion of a single day.

On our return trip back to FMB from Key West, a large number of our fellow passengers were quite seasick. To say that it is not at all pleasant to have this kind of "large scale _mal de mer_" taking place all around you for over three hours within a confined, shared, interior space is  certainly a polite understatement. :ignore:


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 22, 2013)

The Key West Express is probably not something we would be interested in. ( Too short of a time to visit something so wonderful. )   Has anyone done any of the Everglade tours with the air boats.  There are some that are an all day trip and some that are just 4 hours.  ?  

Any helpful publications that might be available for the Ft. Myers area things to do/eat?

lee


----------



## tashamen (Apr 22, 2013)

hefleycatz said:


> Any helpful publications that might be available for the Ft. Myers area things to do/eat?



I'm also going to SOB in July - I signed up for a free Lonely Planet guidebook on this website: http://www.fortmyers-sanibel.com/order-travelers-guide/

They sent the book within a week or two, and it's a nice size to carry with you.


----------



## theo (Apr 22, 2013)

*A few thoughts and recommendations...*



hefleycatz said:


> <snip>
> Any helpful publications that might be available for the Ft. Myers area *things to do/**eat*?



There is a relatively new restaurant called _Fresh Catch Bistro_ on Estero Blvd. which is just spectacular. 
Not cheap, but great food and service. IMnsHO, it's now by far the best restaurant on Estero Island (a.k.a. Fort Myers Beach). _Bayfront Bistro_, which is located at the marina / "yacht club" behind the Publix market on Estero Blvd, is quite good too, but (IMnsHO) is a very distant second behind _Fresh Catch Bistro_.

Much more casual and with decent (...but certainly not in any way spectacular) food, is _The Fish House_, located beside the water and boat docks hidden behind the Santini Plaza strip mall.

There are lots of other "eateries" on FMB, but most are mediocre, touristy and predictable --- at best.

If you like good authentic Italian food, drive south a bit to Bonita Beach and eat at _Enzo's_.

On a bad weather day, the "Beach (movie) Theatre" is within walking distance of SeaWatch, but on the opposite side of Estero Blvd. They have table seating and serve food (...of sorts) before and during the movie. Usually 3 or 4 movie choices, current runs. One screen; different movies run at different times.    

P.S. If you are looking for active recreation, there are kayak rentals and tours within Lovers Key State Park, a few miles south. The waterways therein are sheltered and safe and the tour guides usually know where the manatees are "hanging out" within the park waters. Bicycle rentals and (unpaved) trails there too.    

Although it's a long (...and very uninteresting) drive to get there from FMB, the Corkscrew Swamp Sanctuary (an Audobon property) is about 45 minutes away, situated "squarely in the middle of absolutely nowhere". 
An elevated boardwalk brings you through several different completely unspoiled habitats and ecosystems. Huge cypress trees hundreds of years old, lots of native wildlife --- a quiet and unspoiled change and respite from what so much of "developed" Florida has become today. There is an admission fee, charged per person.


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree that using the Key West Express for a day trip may be a bit much.  We did it that way the first year, then booked an overnight on Key West last year.  Rented scooters and explored the island, caught the sunset celebration at Mallory Square, and basically had a blast.  Much better to make it a two-day trip (or more).  

Life after 50 is great!


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 23, 2013)

we find six mile cypress Slough just as interesting as Corkscrew Sanctuary and it is a lot closer, and has guided tours.
a trip to Sanibel should include seeing the Ding Darling national Wildlife Refuge.  a trip to the everglades, while a long drive is something you should do, shark Valley Tram ride, and Everglades national Park in Everglades city are worth the drive, plus several pull off spots along the way to see the wildlife.


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 23, 2013)

tashamen said:


> I'm also going to SOB in July - I signed up for a free Lonely Planet guidebook on this website: http://www.fortmyers-sanibel.com/order-travelers-guide/
> 
> They sent the book within a week or two, and it's a nice size to carry with you.



Thanks.  I ordered today.  This should be helpful..

lee


----------



## Sandi_Roger (Apr 24, 2013)

January we were on Sanibel and rode the Sanibel Thriller.  It's an open boat that seats about 24  passengers. High speed is about 40 mph. When they find a pod of dolphins, the boat slows down and the dolphins follow in the wake and jump out of the waves made by the boat. Multiple dolphins are usually seen for a mile or more. Also, multiple pods were found. We've gone on many whale watches, but this was much more thrilling and fun.

After crossing the causeway, a left turn will take you to the marina on Yachtsman Rd on the left. Make reservations and get there about one hour early to get a good seat. The best seats are in the rear of the boat because that's where the dolphins are jumping. There are two rows of chairs near the dock for waiting. Sit close to the dock for quick boarding. Cost was about $45 per ticket and well worth the price. 

Roger


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 24, 2013)

Sandi_Roger said:


> January we were on Sanibel and rode the Sanibel Thriller.  It's an open boat that seats about 24  passengers. High speed is about 40 mph. When they find a pod of dolphins, the boat slows down and the dolphins follow in the wake and jump out of the waves made by the boat. Multiple dolphins are usually seen for a mile or more. Also, multiple pods were found. We've gone on many whale watches, but this was much more thrilling and fun.
> 
> After crossing the causeway, a left turn will take you to the marina on Yachtsman Rd on the left. Make reservations and get there about one hour early to get a good seat. The best seats are in the rear of the boat because that's where the dolphins are jumping. There are two rows of chairs near the dock for waiting. Sit close to the dock for quick boarding. Cost was about $45 per ticket and well worth the price.
> 
> Roger



Thanks so much Roger.  Love this.  Right up our alley.  There is something similar at St Pete beach and we have always seen dolphins with them.. 

lee


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 24, 2013)

on the news last night:  the causeway was closed for hours to film a Mercedes commercial.   people were furious, missed flights, loss of business, no way on or off the island.  mercedes said they paid the city $2000 and that should make up for the inconvenience.


----------



## Bwolf (Apr 24, 2013)

rapmarks said:


> on the news last night:  the causeway was closed for hours to film a Mercedes commercial.   people were furious, missed flights, loss of business, no way on or off the island.  mercedes said they paid the city $2000 and that should make up for the inconvenience.



Unbelievable.  Someone with a Humvee should have "fixed" that problem.


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 25, 2013)

Bwolf said:


> Unbelievable.  Someone with a Humvee should have "fixed" that problem.



  haha

Love your Sannibel view BTW.

lee


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 26, 2013)

Has anyone done the tour of the 10,000 islands?

lee


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 26, 2013)

hefleycatz said:


> Has anyone done the tour of the 10,000 islands?
> 
> lee



If you want to see the 10,000 Islands, call this Island Gypsy:
http://islandgypsyexcursions.com/

Captain Nancy used to be a marine biologist for Florida Wildlife and knows this area like the back of her hand.  I suggest taking her tour to Panther Key.  Amazing experience in the backwater mangroves.  I can't say enough good things about this tour.


----------



## Bwolf (Apr 27, 2013)

hefleycatz said:


> haha
> 
> Love your Sannibel view BTW.
> 
> lee



Thank you.  We certainly enjoy it.


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 30, 2013)

Sea Six said:


> If you want to see the 10,000 Islands, call this Island Gypsy:
> http://islandgypsyexcursions.com/
> 
> Captain Nancy used to be a marine biologist for Florida Wildlife and knows this area like the back of her hand.  I suggest taking her tour to Panther Key.  Amazing experience in the backwater mangroves.  I can't say enough good things about this tour.




Thank you!  This looks amazing.  

lee


----------



## lvhmbh (May 1, 2013)

If you are visiting downtown Ft. Myers there is a great little sports bar there called Ford's Garage!  Very good!


----------



## rapmarks (May 1, 2013)

lvhmbh said:


> If you are visiting downtown Ft. Myers there is a great little sports bar there called Ford's Garage!  Very good!



oh, Ford's Garage is coming to the Mirimar Outlet Mall too


----------



## Don (May 1, 2013)

If someone in your group has a birthday while you are there, Iguana Mia gives the birthday person a free meal *on* their birthday.  There is a set gratuity however.


----------

